
A Walk Around Inland: Russell Hoban’s “Riddley Walker” - smacktoward
https://www.tor.com/2017/05/24/a-walk-around-inland-russell-hobans-riddley-walker/
======
mimixco
This is my favorite book of all time, introduced to me by a high school
English teacher.

Russel Hoban is more famous for his children's books such as Bread & Jam for
Frances, which my Mom got me as a kid.

